#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Mechanical Engineering >  >  >  Request: Model questions bank for api 510 & 570 exams

## mnthiraviam

hi there.......



anybody having the MODEL QUESTIONS BANK FOR API 510 & 570 CERTIFICATION EXAMS.?

Will be very helpfulSee More: Request: Model questions bank for api 510 & 570 exams

----------


## Murtuza

Dear, please provide me your mail ID I can mail you the data I have collected for the purpose. Not up to mark but still I want to share.

----------


## mnthiraviam

thanks for the reply my friend.my email: kannanid2k4@yahoo.com

pls do drop in....

----------


## viswanathankasi2

i too required pl. upload

----------


## RAJAMANICKAM

please send me too.
 my email-- rajamanicakams@gmail.com

----------


## RAJAMANICKAM

my emailid--   rajamanickams@gmail.com

----------


## chesy

my emailid  raulcorrochano@yahoo.es

----------


## viswanathankasi2

i too reqd it pl. upload

----------


## premilamuthu

hi ...
            If you got the model questions for api570 please send to me also...

Thanks in advance..

----------


## simpanbuku

I need it too. Please send to   simpanbuku@gmail.com

Thank you very much

----------


## yousof100100

please i need 510 very important
engahmedagamy@yahoo.com

----------


## nnreddy

Please send me also one copy to naren_1957@yahoo.com

Thank you
NNREDDY

----------


## sessom

please send me also: mosses@qatar.net.qa


thank you.See More: Request: Model questions bank for api 510 & 570 exams

----------


## saifucmp

Please send me too..............
saifucmp@gmail.com

----------


## lucksravi

Could you please send to me also @ lucksravi@rediffmail.com or lucksravi@gmail.com ?

Thanks in advance.

Regards,
Ravi

----------


## 101043728

Please send me copy as well. ssbb.deven@gmail.com. Thank you!!!

----------


## Murtuza

please follow the link below to get the required docs.

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## rudolf

Thanks Murtuza ....

----------


## maskedsperm

Thanks a LOT !!!

This is my e-mail address for you to -kindly- send me the informatio mentioned: vaso_e_agua@yahoo.com

Thanks again

----------


## Murtuza

Please follow the link below , I did lodged the small file on below address seeing the demand for document. Not up to the mark but still helpfull.

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## krishna.neelabh4

Plz send me also one copy on krishna.neelabh4@gmail.com

----------


## moffattx

> Dear, please provide me your mail ID I can mail you the data I have collected for the purpose. Not up to mark but still I want to share.



Dear sir I am getting ready to take my 510 and would like to get a copy of your study material also.  my email address is  moffattx@bp.com

Thanks,

Tom Mofffat

----------


## simpanbuku

Any will to share API 653 examination preparation materials?

Please send to simpanbuku@gmail.com or upload to **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Millions thanks

----------


## suhairi

Dear Sir,

The link was expired. Pls send to me also : tong2je@gmail.com

----------


## zarir_mustafa

i need too zarir_mustafa@yahoo.com

See More: Request: Model questions bank for api 510 & 570 exams

----------


## saifucmp

*Hi.......

Please send it me too.......Thanks advance.

Regards,
SAIFULLA*
saifucmp@gmail.com

----------


## abg1924

kindly send to me also: abg1924@gmail.com

----------


## mu0801

please send me too...Thanks
Regards,
my email-- ch.mu0801@gmail.com

----------


## ramakrishnaraju

please i need 510 very important my mail id  ramakrishan.brkr@gmail.com

----------


## ramakrishnaraju

please i need 510 very important my mail id ramakrishan.brkr@gmail.com

----------


## tapa

please send me too...Thanks
Regards,
my email-- takeapeearound@gmail.com

----------


## iuqaili

Please share with me API-570 Certification Course Material for preparaion along with training manual & questionair plz.

Regards

iuqaili37@yahoo.com

----------


## iuqaili

Please provide me Api-570 course material for certification

Regards

iuqaili37@yahoo.com

----------


## tbare7

Plases send me the MODEL QUESTIONS BANK FOR API  570 CERTIFICATION EXAMS

my mail; tbare72@hotmail.com

thanks

----------


## Nabilia

OK people, here are all I have accumulated related to API 510 study material

API 510 Courses and Notes.zip 95.218 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Nabilia

And here are the API 570 materials....

API 570 Courses and Notes.zip 102.110 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## drsahatoo

Thanks for the material. Anyone have similar study material for the API 653 exam?

See More: Request: Model questions bank for api 510 & 570 exams

----------


## tedsjr

thanks for the materials.  :Smile:

----------


## danishshoaib

Murtaza can u please send me the Q&A for preparation of API  570 & 653. I shall be grateful.

My email is as follows

danish.shoaib@gmail.com

Regards







> Dear, please provide me your mail ID I can mail you the data I have collected for the purpose. Not up to mark but still I want to share.

----------


## Nabilia

> Thanks for the material. Anyone have similar study material for the API 653 exam?



I don't have as much for the 653 but here it is...

API 653 Courses and Notes.zip	  15.489 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Roy

> And here are the API 570 materials....
> 
> API 570 Courses and Notes.zip 102.110 MB
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



*** 
Dear Nabilia,
Great thanks for your most useful item.
I try to download it 2 times but unfortunately can't open it.
I hope you could help me to re-upload or send it to my email :
royfath06@gmail.com

Thanks

Roy

----------


## Nabilia

New links for those having trouble with ifile...

510
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

570
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

653
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## emu_eng

Please send me also one copy to:  emu_eng@hotmail.com

Thank You
Adisak

----------


## Yuri47

Very interesting semilar related topic is National Board Examination. It additionall contain Section I, IV, IX, B31.1 and NBIC questions

----------


## tayyabses

Dear,

I also need API 510 questions. Plz send me at      tayyabses@gmail.com

----------


## AMADO89P

Please send me it to my email amado_89p@yahoo.com.mx. Thanks in advance.

----------


## jumah

Hii I am also interisting i API 570 test question... could any of you send me a bank of questions? 
Email: jumah10@gmail.com

----------


## ravindra_366

> Dear, please provide me your mail ID I can mail you the data I have collected for the purpose. Not up to mark but still I want to share.



Dear Friend

I am appearing for Exam in Dec 2011, so plz if you have any question papers or any important notes please fwd to rja778407@gmail.com

Waiting for your favourable reply.

Thanks and regards

Ravindra

----------


## flitzow

thanks for sharing Nabilia





> New links for those having trouble with ifile...
> 
> 510
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



See More: Request: Model questions bank for api 510 & 570 exams

----------


## ipai

Hi, Please send me one copy to e_ipai@yahoo.com

I really do need it especially 570. Thank you in advance !!

----------


## tayyabses

Dear Murtaza,

Link for API 570 has been expired. Plz send me at tayyabses@gmail.com. Thanks in advance.

----------


## quoc

Hi, Please send me one copy to phantuquoc@gmail.com

I really do need it especially questions-bank-for-api-510-amp-570-exams. Thank you in advance !!

----------


## csrajesh

> hi there.......
> 
> anybody having the MODEL QUESTIONS BANK FOR API 510 & 570 CERTIFICATION EXAMS.?
> 
> Will be very helpful



Hie!
visit my blog at **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
 for api 570 study materials and model question

----------


## csrajesh

visit **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
 for api 570 study materials and model question. Visit regularly for latest updates.

----------


## muhammad salleh

please send to me a copy at m.salleh_86@yahoo.com

----------


## Marty Thompson

> visit **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
>  for api 570 study materials and model question. Visit regularly for latest updates.



Respectfully, please update these file, they have been removed...

Q&A.doc
Q&A1.doc
Q&A4.doc

Also, please update your CSWIP links that previously were "M.e.g.a.u.p.l.o.a.d...."

----------


## Yuri47

> visit **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
>  for api 570 study materials and model question. Visit regularly for latest updates.



Hello. Thanks very much for interesting API 570 study material. What aboul old deleted API 510, 570, 653 study materials (2011)?

----------


## csrajesh

You can download api570 exam codes books question banks all in one zip folder at **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] you are requested to visit regularly to our blog for latest updates and new materials for cswip 3.1, cswip 3.2, bgas level 3/2, Nace level 1, nace level 2, api 570, api 510, api 653 and more......

If you need any other materials let us know, we will upload tat materials as soon as possible.

Thanks and regards,

----------


## csrajesh

Hie!
API 510 & 570 Exam study materials and question banks available at www.cswipquestions.blogspot.com

Regularly visit to this blog for updated materials

----------


## csrajesh

Visit www.cswipquestions.blogspot.com for latest API510 & 570 study materials, question banks and quiz.

----------


## csrajesh

visit **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] for api510, 570 and 653 question banks and study materials

See More: Request: Model questions bank for api 510 & 570 exams

----------


## csrajesh

hie! friends,

visit **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] for api 510, api 570 and api 653 model questions and complete study materials. Please dont forget to support our sponsors and advertisers. Visit this blog regularly for new materials and updates.

thank you

----------


## jtorero

please i need it too residentevil8@hotmail.com

----------


## csrajesh

Dear jtorero, 

It's available in **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] if any difficult to download it, let me know. I request you to support our sponsors and advertisers by visiting their potals.

Thank you

----------


## Yuri47

> Dear jtorero, 
> 
> It's available in **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] if any difficult to download it, let me know. I request you to support our sponsors and advertisers by visiting their potals.
> ...



Hello,
What about ASME/NB National Board Inspection Code training couse and question bank. Send me your mail ; I can find NB-23 -2010

----------


## csrajesh

api 570, 510 & 653 materials available at **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## virgoengr

Dear Nabilia

Please upload the API 510 Question Bank Again

Thanking you in anticipation

----------


## rohit khan

Pls mail me API 510 questions
pratthhap@yahoo.in

----------


## Josenelro

Could you please send me the link?
Thanks.
My mail is: josenelsonrojas@gmail.com

----------


## amit84ind

File not available

----------


## SLB

Hi friends
Hope everything goes well with you
I have provided a huge collection of newest petroleum software like: Petrel 2013.3, Eclipse 2013.1, Geoframe 2012, Paradigm 2011.3, Olga 7.2, OSP4.0.3, Mepo 4.2, Techlog 2013.2, RoXar RMS 2013.1, Ecrin 4.2.07, CMG 2013.1, S/M/T K/ingdom 8.8, Rokdoc 6.0.0.107, Desicion Space Desktop r5000.8.1.1, Drillworks 5000.8.1.1, Openworks r5000.8.1, VIP-Nexus 5000.4.4.0, Skua Gocad 2011.3, IPM 8.0, PetroMod 2013.1, Interactive Petrophysics 4.1, Openflow 2012.2, Pipesim 2013.1, Que$tor 3013Q1, FractPro 2013, Vista 13, Jason 8.4, GeoGraphix Discovery 2013, and so many other things ...
if anybody need Please contact me I will share with you. Also I need some applications hope you can kindly help me.

My E-mail is: slbsoft33@gmail.com

Cheers.

----------


## mamughal

plz uplaod agian new link
Thanx

----------


## mamughal

Dear Murtaza Plz send to me questionair of API 570 and 563, it wil b veru help ful for me to attempt the exam



akmalmughal31@gmail.comSee More: Request: Model questions bank for api 510 & 570 exams

----------


## yogacruise

Dear Murtaza Plz send to me questionair of API 570 and 563, it wil b veru help ful for me to attempt the exam

yogacruise@gmail.com

----------


## yogacruise

Dear Murtaza Plz send to me questionair of API 570 and 563, it wil b veru help ful for me to attempt the exam

yogacruise@gmail.com

----------


## Gopal2408

please share gopal2408@gmail.com

----------


## nguyencz

please share ostrava2002@gmail.com
Thanks

----------


## Marty Thompson

These are API 510 study items captured from the flash card presentations on quizlet . com

----------


## Marty Thompson

quizlet . com    510 data sheet, flash card questions, Sections 1 and 2

----------


## Marty Thompson

quizlet . com      510 Sections 3, 4, 5

----------


## Marty Thompson

quizlet . com      510 sections 6 and 8

----------


## Marty Thompson

These are API 570 study items captured from the flash card presentations on quizlet . com

----------


## Marty Thompson

quizlet . com    570 materials and percentages, Numbers and Abbreviations, Others, Practice Test

----------


## Marty Thompson

quizlet . com   570 - Reference Doc, Responsibilities, Study Guides

----------


## Marty Thompson

quizlet . com   570 - Time Intervals, Who does it?

See More: Request: Model questions bank for api 510 & 570 exams

----------


## Marty Thompson

These are API 571 study items captured from the flash card presentations on quizlet . com

----------


## Marty Thompson

API 571 study items captured from the flash card presentations on quizlet . com

----------


## Marty Thompson

API 575 practice questions

----------


## Marty Thompson

API 577 practice questions

----------


## Marty Thompson

These are API 580 study items captured from the flash card presentations on quizlet . com

----------


## Marty Thompson

API 580 study items captured from the flash card presentations on quizlet . com  2

----------


## Marty Thompson

API 580 study items captured from the flash card presentations on quizlet . com  3

----------


## Marty Thompson

API 580 study items captured from the flash card presentations on quizlet . com  4

----------


## Marty Thompson

API 580 study items captured from the flash card presentations on quizlet . com  5

----------


## Marty Thompson

API 580 study items captured from the flash card presentations on quizlet . com  6 - Last 580

----------


## Marty Thompson

These are API 651 study items captured from the flash card presentations on quizlet . com

----------


## Marty Thompson

These are API 651 study items captured from the flash card presentations on quizlet . com 2

See More: Request: Model questions bank for api 510 & 570 exams

----------


## Marty Thompson

Here's the last group, the biggest...hope you enjoy, this was a lot of work

These are API 653 study items captured from the flash card presentations on quizlet . com

----------


## Marty Thompson

API 653 study items captured from the flash card presentations on quizlet . com 2

----------


## Marty Thompson

API 653 study items captured from the flash card presentations on quizlet . com 3

----------


## Marty Thompson

API 653 study items captured from the flash card presentations on quizlet . com 4

----------


## Marty Thompson

API 653 study items captured from the flash card presentations on quizlet . com 5

----------


## Marty Thompson

API 653 study items captured from the flash card presentations on quizlet . com 6

----------


## Marty Thompson

API 653 study items captured from the flash card presentations on quizlet . com 7

----------


## Marty Thompson

API 653 study items captured from the flash card presentations on quizlet . com 8

----------


## Marty Thompson

API 653 study items captured from the flash card presentations on quizlet . com 9

----------


## Marty Thompson

API 653 study items captured from the flash card presentations on quizlet . com 10

----------


## Marty Thompson

API 653 study items captured from the flash card presentations on quizlet . com 11

----------


## Marty Thompson

API 653 study items captured from the flash card presentations on quizlet . com 12

See More: Request: Model questions bank for api 510 & 570 exams

----------


## Marty Thompson

API 653 study items captured from the flash card presentations on quizlet . com 13  Last 653

----------


## alkeshsbhati

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Good stuff on above google drive link :Satellite:  :Wink:  :Watermelon:  :Monkey:

----------


## alexanderooi

Thanks!!!

----------


## zeft

can you please resend the study papers for API 510?

----------


## andi99

Please send to andi.stwn99@gmail.com
Thank you

----------


## CANDICEDALAIS

Hi

Please can you email me the question banks as well on candicedalais@yahoo.com

Thank you in advance

----------


## noelnelson

Dear Members,

Need API 510 & 570 Renewal Certification Q&A if you have. Please provide

----------


## Madhan Kannan

madhankumqr.k1994@gmail.com           Can you please send api 570 and 510 question bank

----------


## microvinit

dear Friend please send one copy to email. microvinit@gmail.com

----------


## tayyab1974

Sent in your email.

----------

